# Autobahnstausimulation



## LucyLucy (8. Mrz 2020)

Hey habe in der Schule ein Projekt vor mir in processing
und zwar soll ich einen stau auf einer autobahn simulieren aufgrund einer baustelle, also aus 3 spuren mit fahrenden autos 2 spuren machen 
ich habe dir fahrenden autos soweit und lasse sie sobald die baustelle kommt langsamer fahren, nur meine frage ist jetzt wie ich einen spurwechsel mache und somit ein stau entsteht, ich habe keine ahnung :/


----------



## M.L. (12. Mrz 2020)

Der Stau entsteht, wenn eine grössere Masse an Autos wesentlich langsamer als nötig fährt. Siehe auch 



 (ab 8:10)


----------



## Xyz1 (12. Mrz 2020)

So ganz ohne Code lässt sich so gar nichts dazu sagen...


----------



## LucyLucy (12. Mrz 2020)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> So ganz ohne Code lässt sich so gar nichts dazu sagen...


hat sich schon erledigt


----------

